# New Simulator



## printman2000 (Jan 10, 2008)

Apparently, EA has released Rail Simulator...

http://www.ea.com/railsim/


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 10, 2008)

Interesting. Isn't Kuju the group that developed Microsoft Train Simulator?

I recall that there was a plan for MSTS 2, which was cancelled, and then (IIRC) brought back to life. What's the status on that?


----------



## printman2000 (Jan 11, 2008)

rmadisonwi said:


> Interesting. Isn't Kuju the group that developed Microsoft Train Simulator?
> I recall that there was a plan for MSTS 2, which was cancelled, and then (IIRC) brought back to life. What's the status on that?


I read somewhere it is scheduled form February-May 2008 release.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 21, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> rmadisonwi said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Isn't Kuju the group that developed Microsoft Train Simulator?
> ...


I thought the latest MSTS2 was a new thing from scratch, based on the Flight Sim X technology or something? I could be wrong on that tho.

Will be interesting to see it if/when it appeaars, tho I suspect it'll need more PC power than I have to run anyway!


----------



## PerRock (Jan 24, 2008)

looks interesting. but I think I'll stick with Auran Trainz.

peter


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 27, 2008)

PerRock said:


> looks interesting. but I think I'll stick with Auran Trainz.
> peter


I'm still running Trainz 2004


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the new KUJU/EA RailSimulator. It does a very good job with the foreign routes but the made the American trains too short, overpowered and they still had cabooses on modern freight trains. I don't know if they did this because it put less strain on the computer system and the fact that since it is made by a foreign company for a foreign market that they felt compelled to include the cabooses as they are a symbol of American railroading, or if it was just oversight by the developers. Overall it is very good, however you need a very good computer to take full advantage of it. It was solely developed by KUJU, EA was selected to translate, market, produce, pack and ship the game for the American market and had nothing to do with its creation.

As far as MSTS2 originally it started off in 2003 as a partnership between Microsoft and KUJU. The main improvements were adding people, turntables and making crashes more realistic. KUJU decided to drop out from the partnership. Microsoft Games Studios was unable to finish the project because it lacked enough developers to work on all the ongoing projects MSTS2 along with a few other titles was canceled.

Here is the Microsoft press release:

_"April 24, 2004 — As you know, every business segment within Microsoft is responsible for continually evaluating its strategy and investments in all areas of the business to achieve operational efficiencies. At Microsoft Game Studios (MGS), we must continually evaluate our portfolio strategy and investments to ensure we are achieving our most important objectives of creating successful, platform driving titles for Windows gamers. In addition, Microsoft Games Studio must streamline game development operations to be more efficient and critically examine all projects in development to position the business for long-term success and profitability._

_ _

_Microsoft Game Studios has canceled the Windows-based game "Train Simulator 2.0." The decision to cancel "Train Simulator 2.0" was made some time ago and was based on a long, hard and difficult look at our business objectives and product offerings. We remain focused on the simulations category with successful, platform-driving franchises such as "Microsoft Flight Simulator.""_

MSTS2 was reannounced at the beginning of 2007. It is an entirely new game than the canceled MSTS2. The new MSTS2 will use the Flight Simulator X graphics platform, and is being developed by Microsoft Game Studios. Four routes will be included in MSTS2: 1. Horseshoe Curve (USA route) 2. Still Unknown (USA route) 3. BLS Lötschbergbahn (Europe route) 4. Still Unknown (Europe route). The release date is set for 2009 possibly Q1 or Q2. They seem to be keeping things pretty well under-wraps, there are a few great screen-shots floating around on the net but very little is know as of date.


----------



## transit54 (Mar 22, 2008)

I know this an old thread, but for those interested in Train Simulator 2, based off the Flight Simulator X graphics engine, it's official page is http://www.tsinsider.com

Also, the guy who leads the development team at MS has a blog here: http://yardlimits.spaces.live.com/

Currently slated for an early 2009 release. Looks to be a huge improvement over anything else on the market in realism and graphics. It includes thousands of miles of rail worldwide, but will include four "high detail" routes. The power and rolling stock looks to be a bit limited, but I'm sure users will compensate for that shortly after its released!


----------



## PerRock (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't say much due to an NDA; but Auran Trainz Classics 3 is coming alog very nicely. there have been a number of improvements over Trainz Railraod Simulator 2006 and even some over TC2. For more info I suggest checking out www.trainzclassics.co.uk or www.trainzclassics.com I'll post a bit more when it isn't 3:30AM

peter


----------



## SUNSETLIMITED02 (Mar 30, 2008)

PerRock said:


> I can't say much due to an NDA; but Auran Trainz Classics 3 is coming alog very nicely. there have been a number of improvements over Trainz Railraod Simulator 2006 and even some over TC2. For more info I suggest checking out www.trainzclassics.co.uk or www.trainzclassics.com I'll post a bit more when it isn't 3:30AM
> peter


The next american route that was announced is Steven's Pass. I don't know much about the route so if anyone here knows about Steven's Pass do you think you could give me a lecture on it?


----------



## PerRock (Mar 30, 2008)

SUNSETLIMITED02 said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say much due to an NDA; but Auran Trainz Classics 3 is coming alog very nicely. there have been a number of improvements over Trainz Railraod Simulator 2006 and even some over TC2. For more info I suggest checking out www.trainzclassics.co.uk or www.trainzclassics.com I'll post a bit more when it isn't 3:30AM
> ...


Is this for TTC or KRS? Auran has not released what the next american layout is. the next TC after Sealle Carslile will be Crarbon City.

here are some released pics of Carbon City:



























peter


----------



## SUNSETLIMITED02 (Mar 31, 2008)

Where did you get those screenshots?


----------



## PerRock (Mar 31, 2008)

SUNSETLIMITED02 said:


> Where did you get those screenshots?


From the Auran Forums. There were two (or three) videos as well; but they were hosted at Stage6; which went Under recently.

peter


----------

